# another foreign Rotala Id



## Sjb1987 (Aug 2, 2011)

I got this one as Rotala Blood Red about a year ago ... what a name.. anyway ive done some searches on it but the one link i have found on it doesnt really look like this plant at all... i did see another link that looked similar.. this is my picture below of the plant.. it only looks like this under very high light.. the rest of the time it looks similar to Rotundifolia with a bit more rounder leaves and more color.. Heiko i believe i seen you had commented on the thread i had mentioned...ill see if i can find that link


----------



## Sjb1987 (Aug 2, 2011)

heres the blood red..dont believe its the same
http://www.flowgrow.de/neue-und-besondere-wasserpflanzen/rotala-blood-red-t30527.html

heres the other link i spoke of... go to the rotala section and theres a couple it resembles
http://www.bravobaby.de/plants/


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

I've had the blood red with the narrow leaves as well. Just a more red version of rotundifolia.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I've had regular rotundifolia grow leaves that shape.  I'd say that's your best bet until proven otherwise.


----------



## Sjb1987 (Aug 2, 2011)

these were touching the surface when i trimmed the tops and replanted so i wonder if it was trying to convert to emergent growth? next time i trim ill put some in my higher humidity tank..next spring ill move some outside and see if i can get a flower


----------

